# Training poodle to walk properly



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I wouldn't use a leash at all at first. Since young puppies aren't "street legal" in terms of vaccines I have been encouraging Javelin's centripetal attraction for me. I "jog" around the back yard to attract his interest and following. I do recalls after which I immediately release him to go play by throwing a toy. When he goes off to explore on his own I call him very enthusiastically and praise lavishly for quick returns. He didn't have a leash on him at all until about a week ago and he has automatically given me loose leash.

In terms of what kind of leash and collar to use I would not use a slip leash/collar combination. Use a martingale (limited slip) collar with a separate leash or a martingale collar/leash combination. Pulling on this collar is much safer for the neck's of young dogs. Also the way they work the dog can't back out of the collar when they suddenly stop, as puppies are prone to do.

If you have a puppy/dog that is a chronic puller then you can do as I have described before (you can search old threads), but will summarize briefly here. Say "let's go" and start walking. As soon as pup pulls say "oopsie" and do a 180. Keep doing this and gradually you will move further before you have to say oopsie. Similar to this idea is a method described in this thread. http://www.poodleforum.com/23-gener...163401-love-obedience-class-my-mpoo-long.html


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I used the same method as Lily - pups want to be with you, and playing Follow the Leader is a fun game when accompanied by praise and treats. And I certainly wouldn't use a slip lead on a delicate little throat - flat collar, limited martingale or harness. I found the most important lesson was that it takes two to pull - one on each end of the lead. If you never get into a tugging contest, the dog is far less likely to learn that it is the only way of getting to where he wants to be. I worked hard to keep the leash loose as much as I possibly could, avoiding setting my pup up to fail by letting them see something they really wanted and not letting them go to it, or dragging them away from interesting smells. I used a "Let's go" cue - a tongue click - to warn them when I was about to move on or chage direction, first in the off leash game and then on leash. Lots and lots of praise for staying close, frequent treats - every step or two at first - and generally being nicer and more fun than the competing distractions all help!


----------

